# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  [Pere-Feu] Impossible de se connecter  Hotmail, Ebay, MSN..

## Halleck

Bonnes ftes tout le monde!!!

Je ne peux plus accder  certains sites depuis une semaine; j'accde  la page d'accueil, mais ds qu'il faut se logger la page se charge trs trs longtemps puis annule le chargement. J'ai essay avec un 56k, 1024k et 20Mo, c'est exactement pareil. Pour tous les autres sites c'est bon (je peux accder au site de Microsoft). 

*Sites en question :*
Hotmail
Ebay

*Config*
Win XP SP2 + Windows Updates  jour
Antivir  jour
Sygate Personal Firewall  jour
Ad-Watch en permanence
Maxthon (dernire version)

*Scans effectus :*
scan avec Antivir (avec la dernire dfinition de virus) : 0 virus
scan avec Ad-Aware ( jour) : 1 spyware, supprim, sans changement
scan avec Ms Antispywares beta 1 : 1 spyware, supprim, sans changement

J'ai fait des recherches sur Google et sur le site de Microsoft, je ne vois rien qui puisse m'aider... Est-ce que vous auriez une ide de votre ct?

Merci d'avance  ::wink::

----------


## Pymm

Regarde du cot de ton parefeu si le port 443 est bien ouvert. Pour la connexion sur hotmail est certains autre site c'est via le https. Le problme pourrait venir de l

----------


## Skyounet

> J'ai essay avec un 56k, 1024k et 20Mo, c'est exactement pareil. Pour tous les autres sites c'est bon (je peux accder au site de Microsoft). 
> 
> *Sites en question :*
> Hotmail
> Ebay


J'ai exactement le meme probleme mais que depuis chez moi ou je suis derriere une Livebox tout march tres bien puis un jour plus moyen d'acceder aux sites avec acces https le seul moyen que j'ai trouver c'est de desactiver mon firewall (Kerio Personnal Firewall)

----------


## 2o7

slt, regarde le contenu du fichier HOSTS, si ce n'est pas le parefeu en cause.

----------


## Halleck

Re-salut,

Je ne sais pas comment configurer mon Firewall, le site de Sygate est tout en anglais, je ne trouve rien sur Google  ::cry::  

Comment regarde-ton le contenud du fichier HOSTS?

En fait, c'est comme a pour tous les sites scuriss; mme pour poster sur ce forum je dois passer par un autre ordi  ::evil::  

C'est ******* ce truc! SI vous savez comment configurer Sygate Personal Firewal, je veux bien un coup de main  ::wink::

----------


## 2o7

connais pas, le seul parefeu que j'ai eu de ma vie est celui de windows et core force mais tu peux dj supprimer tous les rgles que tas crer ensuite tu recommence les autorisations une par une mais en lisant bien les requtes, dsl je ne vois pas +


pour le fichier HOSTS c'est avec le bloc-notes (clic-droit, ouvrir avec ...), mets son contenu ici ...sinon !

----------


## Pymm

le fichier hosts se trouve dans windows>system32>drivers>etc> c'est un fichier sans extension tu peut l'ouvrir avec notepad.

----------


## Halleck

Voici mon fichier hosts (c'est pas trs utile, c'es pas rempli  ::?:  )


> # Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # Ceci est un exemple de fichier HOSTS utilis par Microsoft TCP/IP
> # pour Windows.
> #
> # Ce fichier contient les correspondances des adresses IP aux noms d'htes.
> # Chaque entre doit tre sur une ligne propre. L'adresse IP doit tre place
> # dans la premire colonne, suivie par le nom d'hte correspondant. L'adresse
> # IP et le nom d'hte doivent tre spars par au moins un espace.
> ...


  ::?: :   ::?: : 

J'ai trouv une procdure pour rgler l'histoire des ports avec mon pare-feu, mais je ne comprend pas trop et il n'y a pas de changements...

----------


## 2o7

ton fichier hosts est bon, donc tu n'a pas des redirections causes par ce dernier.

dsl de ne pas savoir t'aider sur le parefeu   ::cry::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Voici mon fichier hosts (c'est pas trs utile, c'es pas rempli Confused )


c'est exactement ce qu'on voulait. un fichier non rempli ==> ca ne vient pas du fichier hosts  :;): 


sur le net, plusieurs personnes ont le meme probleme que toi. elles ont soit tout ouvert (Allow All - o je ne sais pas) soit autoriser le protocole https (o, je ne sais pas non plus).

il va falloir que tu ouvre toi meme ton logiciel de firewall et cherche l'endroit o ca parle de protocol ou de https

----------


## Halleck

J'ai trouv o configurer a!  ::lol::  

Tools>Advanced Rules>Add>Ports and Protocol>Protocol: TCP

J'ai ajout dans la liste des ports  autoriser les ports 443 pour mon navigateur, et je peux accder  Hotmail! Merci beaucoup!

Reste un problme: MSN; sur le site de Ms ils prcisent qu'il faut autoriser les jesaispasquoi sur le port 80 pour que MSN fonctionne. Je l'ai fait, mais MSN me prcise toujours que mon pare-feu doit bloquer la connexion de MSN

J'ai autoris pour MSN les ports 80 entrants et sortants:
TCP remote port 80 and local port 80; incomming traffic
TCP remote port 80 and local port 80; outgoing traffic

Mais rien n'y fait? Vous auriez encore une ide pour sauver ma (cyber)vie sociale?  :8O: 

Edit: au fait, j'ai fait le test "Rsolution des problmes de Connexion", et l tout est ok...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

nan 80, c'est tout ce qui est flux web 

essaie ceci



> Le port utilis par MSN Messenger est le port 1863
> 
> Les ports utiliss pour les envois de fichiers sont les ports 6891  6900
> 
> 6901 pour la voix


si tu peux avoir l'affichage tcp/udp, ca donnerait ca



> IN TCP 6891 - 6900
> IN TCP 1863
> IN UDP 1863
> IN UDP 5190
> IN UDP 6901
> IN TCP 6901



on approche de la fin  :;):

----------


## Halleck

Toujours pas...  ::P:  

J'ai autoris tous ces ports, mais a ne suffit pas.

Mon pare-feu indique que MSN utilise les ports:
local: 1384, 1386
remote: 1843, 443

Et a change  chaque nouvelle connexion. Plus j'en autoris, plus mon pare-feu m'indique qu'il a bloqu de nouveaux ports  ::?: : 

Je ferais bien <Autoriser tout>, mais j'ai peur qu'aprs on puisse me pirater facilement depuis MSN  ::?: 

*Edit:*
Rsum des ports que j'ai autoris:

- TCP, Remote et Local: 80,443,1062-1800,6891-6900,6901,1863,1400-1500
- UDP, Remote et Local: 1863,5190,6901

La connexion s'tablit bien si mon pare-feu est sr le mode <Allow All>

----------


## 2o7

tain, je pensais que c'tais plus intuitif un pare-feu et proposer le programme MSN Messenger et l'enregistrer comme protocol IM avec des rgles en consquence ...tsss

tenprendpaslatte et choisis un pare-feu en v.franais du gen Zone Alarm, mais attention de bien dsinstaller ton pare-feu actuel dans ce cas  ::D:

----------


## Halleck

Je crois que c'est ce que je vais faire  ::roll::  

J'ai plus accs  plein de sites en fait. Je ne peux mme pas rserver un billet sur le site de la SNCF. Ca fait un an que j'ai mon pare-feu sans problme, hop, une maj, et... au-revoir pare-feu!

Je change de pare-feu pour voir alors...


Edit:
Installation de ZoneLab
=> Gnial, c'est 1000 fois plus pratique, j'ai mme pas eu  rgler plein de trucs pour que tout fonctionne impec'

Merci de voetre aide!

----------


## 2o7

ah voil,  judicieux de ta part 8)

----------

